
A Kickstarter Platform for Training AI Models? - bilater
https://medium.com/@btahir/kicktrain-a-kickstarter-for-training-ai-models-1c1e10807226
======
shraremywin2
I like the idea but data collection seems like a big chunk of the costs. And
if you going to go that far why not create an api to host it and charge for
usage and pay back initial "investors".

~~~
bilater
API to host the data? Data storage isn't a huge cost really (GPT-2 was trained
on only 40 gigs of data which they got from just crawling reddit). It's the
compute to train the model that's the costly part.

